# Combat Patrol Forces



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any tips for picking forces for Combat Patrol games? What races make for good CP teams, and what's a good make-up for a squad?

I'm thinking that putting together a Patrol squad is a good easy way for me to get back into the game quickly while I work on getting my main army match fit.

Cheers!


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Depends what army you want to do, for full cheese you could have necron destroyer army, or a eldar vyper army, Always seems that fast does well.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

I don't want cheese, just something that's fun to play with, maybe something shooty. Tau possibly?


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Tau could work, if you want fluffy then you could have fire warrior squad in a devil fish, gun drones and steath suits not sure on the points but would fit with a small recon force.

I always like doing fluffy 400pt lists, i know they wont always win but an army just of the scouting options in an army list will always look good.


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not concerned so much with winning, just with having a laugh.


----------



## royemunson (Apr 9, 2007)

Well what army do you want to do and we can sort out an army list.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

kelvingreen said:


> Yeah, I'm not concerned so much with winning, just with having a laugh.


if you want a true laugh, then i suggest the following themes;

guard 'no man's land' scouting/assault force:
- conscripts led by an independant commissar
- mortar support platoon
- sentinel/s
(give them the warrior weapons doctrine to make it even more cruel on the poor conscripts!)

all gretchin ork force.
- grot mobs w/slaver
- grot artillery
- grot piloted killa kans! :twisted: 

tyranid 'feeding' swarm
- rippers
- rippers
- rippers...
- maybe more rippers!

cheers!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Well, maybe not _that_ much of a laugh!

Although converting up some Gretchin Pirates could be fun... :wink:

No, by "having a laugh" I mean in the British sense of "just for fun", rather than literally for laughs.



royemunson said:


> Well what army do you want to do and we can sort out an army list.


Well, that's what I'm asking. What armies do people find are good to play Patrol games with? I can work out the army list part for myself.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

any army can be used to make fun combat patrol lists... it's more a choice of what kind of theme do you want to run with!

still, you'd be amazed at just how lethal the independent commissar conscript mob really is! once they fail a moral test, the commissar shoots one unlucky chap and takes over, making the unit amost fearless! (if another test is ever failed, well, one more conscript gets a bullet to the head for failing in his duty!)
supported by a cheap heavy weapon platoon with heavy bolters and a sentinel, it would make a decent list really...

cheers!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

That's an interesting idea, and one that I could easily do, as I'd have the models anyway, as part of my Cult (aside from the Commissar, but I could proxy him). I'll think about that one, thanks!


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

kelvingreen said:


> That's an interesting idea, and one that I could easily do, as I'd have the models anyway, as part of my Cult (aside from the Commissar, but I could proxy him). I'll think about that one, thanks!


for a genestealer cult yes?
hmmmm... well i would imagine the "commissar" could easily be a psyker being controled and manipulated by the patriarch itself?

cheers!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I have seen ork trukk boyz do well and landspeeder tornadoes obviously. With marines heavy bolters are also good.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

10 necron warriors-180pts
3 destroyers-150pts
1 tombsyder-55pts

this list is quite effective untill you face a lascannon spam army


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

Is that likely in a 400pt battle?

So speed seems to be the key. I'll have a think. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I've seen it happen. Dev squad, and two tooled-up comabt teams.

-Dirge


----------

